# Stress Diet



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


I've eaten this diet before LOL


----------



## Remy (Oct 22, 2022)

That. Sounds. About. Right.


----------



## Devi (Oct 22, 2022)

@RadishRose, I was not able to see the image you posted, so I took the liberty of downloading it in another browser and am reposting it here. (Sorry!) And, that said, I know this diet myself!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 23, 2022)

Had a friend that went on a diet until she was really stressed out.  Ate most of a half gallon of Blue Bell Ice cream in the grocery parking lot with her car keys.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2022)

Last night for dinner ate half gallon (minus one portion) Neapolitan Ice Cream.  Don't know why, was going to have one spoon which became three which became the whole thing.  I've only done that once before in my whole life.  Just couldn't stop.  My mouth froze, yet I continued.  Funny thing is woke up with a very very low glucose of 57.  Why's that @win231?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Last night for dinner ate half gallon (minus one portion) Neapolitan Ice Cream.  Don't know why, was going to have one spoon which became three which became the whole thing.  I've only done that once before in my whole life.  Just couldn't stop.  My mouth froze, yet I continued.  Funny thing is woke up with a very very low glucose of 57.  Why's that @win231?


@Pepper, I don't think they sell half-gallons anymore. It seems they're all just 48 oz "tubs".


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @Pepper, I don't think they sell half-gallons anymore. It seems they're all just 48 oz "tubs".


You are right!  I checked the empty tub.  Feel much less piggish now.  Thanks for bringing this important fact to my attention!  

No wonder I've been finishing so fast!


----------



## win231 (Oct 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Last night for dinner ate half gallon (minus one portion) Neapolitan Ice Cream.  Don't know why, was going to have one spoon which became three which became the whole thing.  I've only done that once before in my whole life.  Just couldn't stop.  My mouth froze, yet I continued.  Funny thing is woke up with a very very low glucose of 57.  Why's that @win231?


When you eat lots of sugar at one time, your blood sugar spikes & your pancreas senses an emergency & sends out lots of insulin needed to move the sugar out of your blood & into muscle cells.  It takes time to balance the insulin/sugar perfectly & your blood sugar may get too low before it stabilizes & reaches a normal level.  That low is the reason some people feel sluggish & tired after eating lots of carbohydrates like spaghetti, pasta, etc.  Or simple sugar like ice cream.


----------



## Della (Oct 23, 2022)

[Win is so smart except for when he disagrees with me.]

I was reading that diet in all seriousness until I got to the one Oreo cookie and said to myself, "That one Oreo would totally set me off on a binge," and _boom_!  There it was.

It's both funny and sad how much we can all relate to this.


----------

